# Yosemite : comment paramétrer un compte pop dans mail ?



## Jippi (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je débute sur Mac et donc Yosemite.
A chaque fois que j'ajoute un compte email Free dans mail, il me le met en imap alors que moi je le souhaite en pop.
Comment faire pas à pas SVP ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2014)

déjà traité
(mais mal expliqué par Apple)
--
Au début, au moment de configurer le compte (nom et mot de passe)
Après entrée des 2 données appuyer sur ALT en cliquant  le bouton continuer


----------



## Jippi (4 Novembre 2014)

Mon dieu, c'est trop nase 
J'ai trouvé une vidéo qui explique comment contourner ce problème :
[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/xsGn3VvOTDA[/YOUTUBE]

Mais le "alt" est imparable, et on ne peut pas le deviner.

Merci de ta réponse qui solutionne mon problème


----------



## phenix94 (4 Novembre 2014)

Merci,
je rencontre beaucoup de problèmes avec free et mail sous yosemite.
je cherchais comment configurer en POP.
manip impecable. 
j'espère que maintenant les choses vont rentrer dans l'ordre...


----------

